# End of life for good dogs Georgia Shelter Please Help. They are overlooked.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

This is an e-mail from Petra. She is the one who has interacted with the dogs.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/08/august-11-2009liberty-county-animal.html


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

This is why I think breeding is dumb. It also frustrates me that people talk about how sad it is that the dogs they have in their shelter have to be put down. I mean... I just think its stupid. If its so sad than do somthing about it. There is so much more these people could be doing, besides just telling people about their dogs. I hope they find homes...


----------

